# Mit Notebook ins Internet



## chemkate (14. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe. Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Computer& Co und hoffe meine Probleme sind nicht zu banal. Ich habe mir letztens ein IBM Notebook zugelegt und möchte nun damit ins Internet. Es verfügt zwar über WLan aber ich möchte über den T-DSL Internetanschluss (DFÜ) meines normalen Rechners ins Internet, da ich zu Hause über keine Wlan-Box verfüge. Auf meinem Computer habe ich Windows XP und Linux 9.1 Personel. Ich würde gerne über Linux ins Internet, aber wenn es mit Windows leichter geht, würde ich es in Kauf nehmen. Kann ich einfach das Netzwerkkabel meines Rechners in das Notebook stecken? (Es passt und der Computer erkennt auch, dass da was is aber ich weiß nicht weiter...)
Wie konfiguriere oder installiere ich den Internetzugang dann? Ich bräuchte eine möglichst einfache Anleitung. Wäre toll wenn mit jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß
chemkate


----------



## xtox (26. August 2004)

Erst einmal muss ich wissen, welche Betriebssysteme du auf welchem der beiden PCs benutzt. Windows XP oder ME. Dann kann ich Dir gerne weiterhelfen.


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2004)

Wow, welches Jahr habt ihr da wo du wohnst? Also hier auf der Erde sind wir grade mal bei Linux 2.6.8.1, und du hast schon 9.1? Das haut mich ja echt um!
und es gibt jetzt nen "Personal"-Kernel wow, hab ich heute verschlafen? 

Naja, auf jeden Fall kannst du einfach ein CrossOver-Netzwerkkabel zwischen die beiden Netzwerkkarten von Notebook und PC hängen, dann entweder unter Windows ICS oder unter Linux IP-Weiterleitung aktivieren. Dann passt du die IP-Adressen und Subnetmasks an und gibts die IP des PCs als Gateway und DNS-Server bei deinem Notebook an.

und schon sollte das laufen.

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------



## chemkate (26. August 2004)

Erst Mal danke xtox. Auf meinem Notebook habe ich Windows XP und Suse 9.1.
Mittlerweile konnte mir ein Freund weiterhelfen und über Win XP kann ich jetzt ins Internet.
An Sinac: Danke für deine Hinweise und Sorry, dass ich dich mit meinem Unwissen schockiere. Ich fange erst gerade an mich mit Linux und Computern generell etwas genauer zu beschäftigen und bin deshalb noch nicht mal ein Laie. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass die offizielle Linux-Vesion von Linus Torvalds selber etwas anderes ist als die Linux-Version von SuSE oder RedHat. Mir ist Linux umso sympatischer seit ich die Biographie von Linus Torvalds lese. Ich hoffe du kannst mir glauben, wenn ich dir sage dass es auf`'deinem' Planeten auch Menschen gibt die sich nicht so genau mit Computern auskennen.Die  fühlen sich nicht gerade ermutigt, wenn man sie immer gleich zurechtweist, falls sie etwas verwechseln oder einfach nicht wissen.

Ich hoffe, dass es mir niemand übelnimmt, wenn ich erstmal nicht versuche in die tieferen Geheimnisse des Programmierens einzudringen, sondern lediglich mich mit der Benutzeroberfläche von Suse auseinandersetzte. Schließlich bin ich gerade in der Microsoft-Entwöhnungsphase. )

Trotzdem fröhliche Grüße....


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2004)

Hehe, war nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint das ganze, sorry  
Also dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deinem Computer.
Mich würde mal interessieren was für dich als total Anfänger (sorry)
einfacher bzw. angenemer ist, Windows oder SuSE, da ich mal gelesen
habe das für Leute ohne jeglich Vorkenntnisse der Umgang mit SuSE
genau so leicht sein soll wie mit Windows, nur das halt die meisten Leute
zu erst Windows probiren und deshalb Probleme mit dem Umstieg haben.
(Oh ja, die hatte ich auch  )

Naja, dann bis denne!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## chemkate (28. August 2004)

Hi!
Wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen. Aber ich habe im Forum schon so viele Beiträge bzw. Antworten gelesen, in denen relativ scharf auf die Unwissenheit geantwortet wurde. Da war ich etwas betroffen. 
Ich finde es aber toll, wenn sich Leute gut mit Computern auskennen und dann anderen weiterhelfen.
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit Suse. Natürlich ist es eine Umstellung, aber ich finde es ist nicht so schwer umzusteigen wie man immer denkt. Solang man nicht in die Details geht,  ähneln sich die Bentutzeroberflächen.
Das einzige kleine Problem das ich habe ist, dass unter Suse das Touch Pad meines Notebooks nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich kann zwar den Zeiger bewegen aber nichts anklicken. Wenn ich aber auf das Symbol zeige und dann Tasten um das Touch Pad bediene geht's schon. Ist manchmal etwas umständlich aber es schreckt mich nicht ab. 
Falls du einen Tipp hast, ich bin für Anregungen offen.

Schöne Grüße....


----------

